# Tuning 6 string E-A-D-G-C-F



## bassgooder (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi there long time reader first time poster.

I've been experimenting with looping a bit recently and was looking to expand the chording possibilities on my six string. I've settled on dropping my low B in favour of a high F (I'm going make up for the lost 5 notes with a pitch shifter). 

I've strung it up with the right gauge strings, there's a little a more tension now, which I expected, but since this is my only ERB I've come over a bit paranoid about the tension (an irrational fear of neck warping and stuff).

It's probably fine, but I thought I would defer to the experts on this matter. Has anyone else tried this setup?


----------



## ghost_of_karelia (Oct 30, 2014)

That's a well-known tuning known as "all-fourths". Seeing as you're only tuning the lightest strings up a fret from standard you shouldn't really experience any issues at all. Similar to playing Drop D as opposed to standard.

However if you're shifting up to all fourths from B standard (if I've read the thread wrong, hit me with a stick, it's cool) then obviously you're going to need to set the guitar up, sort out new string gauges and all that jazz.


----------



## Winspear (Oct 30, 2014)

It's fine. Remember your neck is really not any different to 7, 8 string basses etc. 

Out of curiosity what are you using for your high F? I know most bassists use a plain around 19 gauge which I did for a while. Conklin sell a wound that's apparently strong enough for 34" F but it's expensive.
Thankfully I downtune a tone so am able to hit Eb with a .025 wound string which much improves the feel and tone.


----------



## yingmin (Oct 30, 2014)

jarvncaredoc said:


> That's a well-known tuning known as "all-fourths".


That's a nonsensical name for it, given that the standard tuning for a 6-string bass is already all fourths.


----------



## ghost_of_karelia (Oct 30, 2014)

yingmin said:


> That's a nonsensical name for it, given that the standard tuning for a 6-string bass is already all fourths.



Don't shoot the messenger, fella! That's just what people call it.


----------



## stevexc (Oct 30, 2014)

jarvncaredoc said:


> Don't shoot the messenger, fella! That's just what people call it.



I think what yingmin is ever so eloquently and politely trying to say is that standard tuning for a 6-string bass is already in 4ths. EADGCF is an all-4ths tuning, but the fact that it's all-4ths doesn't distinguish it from 6-string standard (BEADGC).

You're not wrong, though.

OP - what I've seen online is that you'll only need a basic setup, etc. and that a wound .016 or .017 works well for the high F. I've also seen recommendations for as thick as a .025 or .026. Double check a tension calculator.


----------



## bassgooder (Oct 30, 2014)

@jarvncaredoc:
ah yes, i think I was being a bit confusing by saying 'drop the B', I meant i've removed it entirely in favour of of a high f, it used to be B,E,A,D,G,C. I've basically taken the whole thing up a fourth. In terms of strings what it basically means is I got a new gauge string for the F , then taken off the low B and moved everything down one. Not an ideal solution admittedly.

@EtherealEntity:
I'm using a .20 gauge. Conklin has a new set of ERB strings out so I looked up what they used for a high F and matched it. It also happened to be the lightest string my local shop sold, by happy coincidence.


----------



## ghost_of_karelia (Oct 30, 2014)

stevexc said:


> I think what yingmin is ever so eloquently and politely trying to say is that standard tuning for a 6-string bass is already in 4ths. EADGCF is an all-4ths tuning, but the fact that it's all-4ths doesn't distinguish it from 6-string standard (BEADGC).
> 
> You're not wrong, though.
> 
> OP - what I've seen online is that you'll only need a basic setup, etc. and that a wound .016 or .017 works well for the high F. I've also seen recommendations for as thick as a .025 or .026. Double check a tension calculator.



I have completely and utterly ....ed up here. I thought we were talking about guitars. Apologies for being a giant butthole. 

In any case dude I'd defo recommend getting the bass set up properly. Don't just drop the strings down and expect them to all sit properly (even though they might) don't risk it with a valued instrument man! As the dude said here, check a tension calculator. Do it right and do it once, do it wrong and... get hit in the face by snapping strings.


----------



## yingmin (Oct 30, 2014)

bassgooder said:


> I've settled on dropping my low B in favour of a high F (I'm going make up for the lost 5 notes with a pitch shifter).


I'm not sure I understand what you mean by this. Do you mean that you're going to keep a pitch shifter set to a fourth lower always on? If that's the case, then why tune up in the first place? Or do you mean that you'll turn the pitch shifter on only when you want to play those lower notes?


----------



## Veldar (Nov 1, 2014)

yingmin said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by bassgooder
> 
> ...



Hes going to use the pitch shifter when he needs it.

You could get a new digitech bass whammy and go up a 5th with that.


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## Veldar (Nov 1, 2014)

Sorry I ment an octave up and then just figure out where the chords go.


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## iron blast (Nov 9, 2014)

I use a 32 gauge c and 25 gauge f from Daddario and it's perfection


----------



## asopala (Nov 28, 2014)

Ernie Ball's Bass VI set might be the right set for you to use that tuning. Only caveat is I don't know how long the strings are, cause they're made for a 30 inch scale.


----------

